# how can i disable copy option from cd-rom



## digant_goyal (Jan 22, 2005)

dear friends ,
i want to know how can i remove copy option so that copy fro m cd to computer hard disk is not possible..


----------



## swatkat (Jan 22, 2005)

u can not disable the Copy option in context menu, but u have to encrypt the data in the CD so that it can not be copied.
use these tools to encrypt cd, all r freewares:-
TZPotection

CD-Protector

WTMCDProtector

WinLock


----------

